# I insist!



## Andrew___

Hello,

May I ask what is a common way of expressing the phrase "No, I insist!" in MSA or in Egyptian dialect.

Context is if one offers to pay for something, the other person refuses and says "No, I'll take care of it, I insist", and then the other person responds by saying "No, _*I*_ insist!!" 

Cheers!


----------



## Mahaodeh

Literally, you could say أنا مصرّ, but that is not really very common.

There is a wide range of things to say:

المرّة الجاي إنت (next time never comes though )
لا يُمكن
مستحيل
والله ماحدا دافع غيري
والله ما هي راجعة (referring to the money)
حط فلوسك بجيبك

Some men can go to the extent of saying عليّ الطلاق.

Naturally, it starts by simply the scenario can be something like:
- الحساب واصل 
- لا لا الحساب عليّ أنا
- لا يا عيب الشوم إنت ضيفنا
- لا إحنا أهل، هالمرة عليّ
- المرة الجاي عليك
- لا يا أخي حط فلوسك بجيبك
- لا والله ما حدا دافع غيري
- لا يمكن
- مستحيل

Then someone has to give up.


----------



## Andrew___

LOL ya Maha.  Very amusing to read.


----------



## ayed

Sometime we say m3azzim *معزم* insist to mean "muSirr" *مصر*


----------



## londonmasri

What is the actual verb to 'insist' in Egyptian Arabic?


----------



## Josh_

londonmasri said:


> What is the actual verb to 'insist' in Egyptian Arabic?


صمّم Sammim.


----------



## londonmasri

Josh_ said:


> صمّم Sammim.


ThanksJosh

I am assuming it is a regular verb i.e. Basammim - betsammim...

and then in the past tense is it
 Ana Sammamt
inti sammamti
huwa sammam
hiya sammamit (OR Sammimit?)

Also what is the active participle for this e.g. 
I told him dont come 
But she was *insistant* on coming

Thanks


----------



## Andrew___

Josh_ said:


> صمّم Sammim.



Thanks Josh.  In that case may I ask what is the difference between this verb and the verb "to design" in Egyptian Arabic (because in MSA صّمم means of course "to design").

Many thanks for any clarification.


----------



## Josh_

You are welcome, guys.



			
				londonmasri said:
			
		

> I am assuming it is a regular verb i.e. Basammim - betsammim...


Yes.


> and then in the past tense is it
> Ana Sammamt
> inti sammamti
> huwa sammam
> hiya sammamit (OR Sammimit?)


ana/inta Sammimt
inti Sammimti
huwwa Sammim
hiyya Sammimit
iHna Sammimna
intu Sammimtu
humma Sammimu



> Also what is the active participle for this e.g.
> I told him dont come
> But she was *insistant* on coming


It is _miSammim/a._

By the way verb conjugations are fairly regular in Egyptian Arabic, so if you come across a verb that is not listed in those verb lists I sent you and you want to know how to conjugate it you can locate a similar verb and conjugate it based on that pattern.  For example _Sammim_ would be based on the pattern _CaCCiC_ (where C stands for consonant).  So you can type "_CaCCiC_" into the find function and locate a similar verb that way.



Al Sulhafa said:


> Thanks Josh.  In that case may I ask what is the difference between this verb and the verb "to design" in Egyptian Arabic (because in MSA صّمم means of course "to design").
> 
> Many thanks for any clarification.


No difference.  It is the same verb.  Context should make it clear which meaning is intended.


----------



## londonmasri

Thanks so much Josh - I was wondering what that formula (CaCCic) stood for but that should make it much easier.

Is there a way to work out the active participle also? e.g. saami3, shaayif, missammim.

Shukran ya Gada ya Gada3.

(good looking out there AlSulhafa for the different meaning)


----------



## Josh_

londonmasri said:


> Is there a way to work out the active participle also? e.g. saami3, shaayif, missammim.


 For Form I verbs it will always be the of the pattern _faa3il_, or _CaaCiC_ in my system of using C to refer to consonants.  Feminine will be _fa3la_ or _CaCCa_, and plural _fa3liin_ or _CaCCiin_.

For the derived form you just add a _'mi_' (مِـ) to the base form of the verb (the third person masculine present form).  The feminine will have an 'a' (ـة) on the end and the plural will have 'iin' (ـين).  For example _Sammim_ becomes _miSammim, miSammima, miSammimiin_.


----------



## Modest-boy

ملح Mouleh


----------



## إسكندراني

The verb 'to insist' is ألحّ يُلحّ as modest-boy mentions, I hope someone can think of a good idiom for 'I insist!'. In Egypt we'd probably say 
لازم المرة الجايّة تجيلي! إلخ using لازم
The expression in English isn't intended as a direct order; 'insist' here is not literal.


----------



## Abu Talha

How about اسمح لي/سامحني بالإصرار ?

Also, doesn't إلحاح indicate a more persistent pestering/harassing than إصرار?


----------



## إسكندراني

The phrase in English has many meanings.
No, I have to insist that we do so and so اسمح لي بالإصرار
I insist that I take care of this for you بل أنا أتولّى هذا الأمر عنّك (من أجل راحتك)ـ
I insist that we eat at my house next time أدعوك بإلحاح لأن تكون وجبتنا القادمة في داري
I insist that you do what I say يجب أن أُلحّ أنّك تفعل ما آمرك
He insisted I give him the house أصرّ على أن أعطيه الدّار
Insist that he come here at once الحُح (؟) عليه أن يأتي هنا في الحال
etc.


----------



## Abu Talha

إسكندراني said:


> The phrase in English has many meanings.
> No, I have to insist that we do so and so اسمح لي بالإصرار
> I insist that I take care of this for you بل أنا أتولّى هذا الأمر عنّك (من أجل راحتك)ـ
> I insist that we eat at my house next time أدعوك بإلحاح لأن تكون وجبتنا القادمة في داري
> I insist that you do what I say يجب أن أُلحّ أنّك تفعل ما آمرك
> He insisted I give him the house أصرّ على أن أعطيه الدّار
> Insist that he come here at once الحُح (؟) عليه أن يأتي هنا في الحال
> etc.


That's a good assortment of sentences, Iskenderany. Thanks. So it seems إلحاح is more for insisting upon _someone_, while إصرار is insisting upon doing _something_. Of course, there is some overlap.

EDIT: The فعل أمر of ألحّ can be, if I'm not mistaken, either أَلْحِحْ or أَلِحَّ.


----------

